# trailer care



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

okay so I just ordered a brand new slant load trailer... it is all aluminum with treated wood floors. it's an eclipse 2 horse slant load. what should I be replacing or checking every year to be safe? 

I want to make sure I take really good care of it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Wheel bearings packed and tires rotated at least every year, we do ours every 3,000 miles
2. Make sure it actually comes with tires marked for a proper load range, especially the spare. You may have to buy heavier tires or risk blowouts. Then Check your tire pressure every time you haul.
3. If it just has wood floors, you will probably want to buy some rubber mats. Clean all of the pee/poop out very frequently during trips. Every year take mats and everything out and pressure wash the inside. Check the wood starting with the edges every year for weakness.
4. I'm assuming this is a bumper pull, so you may want to consider having the lower half of the nose coated with spray on lining to prevent rock chips. It's also important to keep the outside clean. You can have aluminums acid washed every now & then to restore the shine.
5. Depending on the axel weight rating, you should probably have them checked for alignment every other year, or at the first sign of uneven tire wear.
6. Pump some grease into any grease zerks you have on door hinges or the hitch. This is a once or twice a year thing unless you are using the trailer very frequently.
7. For a bumper pull, make sure you have it properly hitched. This would mean it rides fairly level with your vehicle. If it doesn't, you need to consider a different hitch system. You may also want equalizer bars and a sway bar.
8. If it came with a wheel to stand on, you would be much happier replacing that with a flat "foot". This way, it doesn't roll. Plus the wheels never fully retract and you'll end up bending it on a dip in the road.
9. Make sure it comes with safety chains and a battery operated emergency brake system. Check the battery every year.
10. If it has a tackroom, consider buying automotive carpet from walmart and attach it to the walls. This will not only provide a quieter ride, but will most importantly prevent aluminum stains from ruining your tack & clothes. NOTHING can remove aluminum stains from leather especially chaps. I also suggest rubber floor mats in the tack room not carpet.

That's all the little things I can think of without actually seeing your trailer. Some have many additional features that require maintenance too.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the info!! It's an Eclipse slant load bumper pull and it's all aluminum. It is coming with heavy duty rubber mats in the tack room and the horse area. The hitch in the front is galvanized and does not have a wheel. 

The spare tire is full size. Here is a link to the trailer...it's the one for $6995 but they're including the mats and spare tire. Here are some pics of a similar trailer to the one I ordered. 

http://www.horsetrailertrader.com/trailer-images/17218/eclipse1.jpg

http://www.horsetrailertrader.com/trailer-images/17218/eclipse2.thumbnail.jpg

http://www.horsetrailertrader.com/trailer-images/17218/eclipse.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I take my trailer to inspection every spring (even though I got it new back then). They check floor/lights/frame etc. I also paint the treated floor every fall with the wood sealer before I winterize it. I know alum doesn't rust but it can oxidize from what I've read, so look for those spots as well.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Hoofprints, could you post close pics of the back of the trailer (with and without the closed door) and the dressing room, please (if you'll have a chance)? I've seen some, but they were too tiny...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll see what I can find! Since I ordered new they're still manufacturing mine so I'm going by what I can find on other dealers' websites 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

